# عالم حواء > نادي الحياة الأسرية > الحياة الزوجية >  سؤااال واااايد مهم للمتزوجات وللبنات بعد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

## @ Hope @

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته....
قريت في منتدى من المنتديات عن مشكلة محرجة شوي كانن المتزوجات والبنات يناقشونها....

المشكلة هي يسمونها (الخراب في الأرحام) واللي له أعراض مختلفة منها: كثرة الافرازات والالتهابات وانتوا بكرامة في شي اسمع عنه أول مرة وهو (خروج الهواء مع صوت من المهبل)....

وكانن الخوات عارضات أدوية وأعشاب مختلفة لحل هالمشكلة ‘ ويتبعون العلاج أثناء الدورة الشهرية وفترة النفاس....

فياريت اللي عندها فكرة عن هالشي تفيدنا لأني قريت في نفس المنتدى انه وايد بنات وحريم يعانون منها....

أتريا مشاركاتكن وتفاعلكن ويايه ...

والله يوفقكن جميعا ....

والسموحة...

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

نصائح للزوجات لتنظيم الوقت بين العمل والبيت 
طريقة التعامل مع صمت الزوج 
اخطاء صحية شائعة بعد الجماع 
اروع عبارات حب صباحية راقية للزوج 
اسباب الفتور الجنسي بين الزوجين وافضل طرق... 
تأثير العناد المدمر على استقرار الحياة... 
فوائد الصداقة بين الزوجين واثرها على الحياة... 
زفه بدويه جيزانيه شل بنتنا 
كل ما تحتاجين لمعرفته عن رجيم السوائل... 
تقرير عن التهديدات بين الزوجين واثرها على...

----------


## الحياة

مااؤيد فكرة الاعشاب خاصة للمتزوجات اي يدخلوناه في المهبل

او البخور الي يبتخرووون فيه 

اذكر الدكتور القحطاني حذر من هالاشياء

بس الافضل نعتني بنفسنا ايام الدورة ونشرب اشياء مفيده مثل الزعتر القرفه الزنجبيل
والتمر مع حب الرشاد الحبة الحمرا
والحليب الساخن مع اشوية فلفل اسود وقرفه وممكن نضيف المسمار
وبعد نشرب الشوربات
ونلبس الجوارب

وهالشي بعد يسوونه في ايام النفاس
ويتغسلوون بالماي والملح
او تحاميل الملح الصخري يداتنا كانو يسوون هالشيء
والابتعاد نهائيااا عن الشبه


وطبعاااا مع استشارة الدكتورة النسائية
للبنات والمتزوجات

في حة الافرازات والروائح والالتهابات

----------


## قرموشة

> هذه هي مقدمة موضوع الاخت فيافي جزاها الله كل خير 
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. اما بعد 
> اخواتي ان الذي جعلني اليوم اتطرق لهذا الموضوع لحزني على كثير من النساء
> الواتي لا يعلمن عن ادق خصوصياتهن وقد يكون الموضوع حساس ولكنه مهم جداًَوهو كان مميز لنساء العرب الطب النسائي
> لقد قرأت في احد المنتديات عن فتاة تسئل طبيب عن خروج هواء وصوت من منطقة المهبل وماهو وما علاجله فلم يعطها اجابه شافية.. ولذلك حزنت لأن عندي الأجابه للأسف انها خربانه..نعم ارحامها خربانه لأسباب صحيه سيئه لم تلتزم بها اثناء فترة الحيض..والحمد لله ان جدتي (الله يرحمها) كانت تعرف بهذه الأمور وقد اخذت عنها الشيء القليل واريد المنفعه للجميع ان شاء الله
> ان السيده الخربانه لاتعيش حياة طبيعيه سواء تزوجت او لم تتزوج لأسباب وهي:
> علامات الخراب التي تسبب لها الكثير من الإحراج وخاصة في المراحل المتقدمة
> ...






> السابق وانا ان شاء الله سوف اجعله على فترات
> الآن سوف اصف لكن الرحم السليم والرحم الخربان :
> الرحم السليم يكون ناشف متعافي ليس فيه تسلخات او لزوجات ويكونبطانته الداخلية (اي اللحم) متينه وقوية, ومثال عليه
> خذي قطعة لحم طازجة(غنم او بقر) وانظري اليها وملمسها طبعا قبل غسلها
> تكون ناشفة وليس فيها لزوجة .
> اما الرحم الخربان يكون رخو وبطانته الداخلية مهترئةومثال عليه
> خذي نفس قطعة اللحم ثم دقيهالترقيقها قليلا ثم ادعكيها بصابون ودعيها لمدة يوم في الثلاجة وانظري ماذا يحل بها؟تكون لزجة ورخوة ومرعبة.
> ولذلك نجد ان البنات بعد الزواج يعانين المشاكل ولايدرين ما السبب
> لان الزوج يكون متضايق من هذا الموضوع ويعتقد انه طبيعي اما اذا كان رجلا 
> ...

----------


## قرموشة

> نكمل موضوعنا:
> بعد ذلك تتناولين التالي: تمر معبوط(وياليت تكون عجوه) + م.ك. سمن غنم او زبدة يطبخ على 
> النار هادئه لمدة 10 دقائق ثم يضاف إليه حب الرشاد او تستعيضين عنها بعصيدة التمر المحلاة وهي عباره عن( كوب تمر بدون النوى + 4كوب ماء) ثم توضع في الخلاط
> وتصفى ويضاف اليها كوب دقيق اسمر ثم توضع على نار هادئة مع التحريك حتى تثخن
> مثل الباشميل يستغرق طهيها ساعة تقريباَ ثم تضيفين إليها فلفل اسود ,ممكن تعبينها في علب يلاستيك على كميات وتوضع في الثلاجه وكل ما بغيتي تأكلين تطلعين علبه وتحميها 
> بعد ذلك بنصف ساعه تقريبا الافطار وهو على رغبتك لكن ابتعدي عن المعلبات
> ممكن بعد ساعه اذا جعتي تتقهوين او تشربي شاهي اعشاب وهو مكون من ( ميرميه
> + اعواد شيح+ شوي كمون +شوي حبه سوداء+ شوي حزاة+ سوي قيصوم+ شوي
> قشرقهوه+شوي نونخه+شوي دارسين+شوي ينسون)
> ...





> اليوم إن شاء الله نكمل موضوعنا بالنسبة لعلاج النساء الخربانات عليها
> أن تتبع التالي :
> النظام الغذائي السابق عليها أن تتبعه في فترة الحيض أو النفاس أو العوار
> أما إذا كانت الحالة شديدة يعني تعاني من خروج هواء من المهبل أو 
> خروج سوائل فعليها اتباع النظام السابق لمدة أربعين يوم وكأنها 
> نفاس حتى وإن لم تكن باستثناء أنها تستطيع الاستحمام والوضوء عادي 
> وقد يكون علاجها يحتاج مدة طويلة وتستمر على العلاج كل حيضة
> ولن تصدقن إذا أخبرتكن أن سيدة اعرفها شخصياَ لم تعتني في نفسها
> فترة النفاس فأصيبت بالهواء والسوائل معاََ وهو شيء خطير جدا
> ...

----------


## قرموشة

> والان مع الاسئلة والاجوبة التي دارة في الموضوع 
> 
> مارائيك بالتبخر بالعفص خلال 
> ايام الحيض وايضا الوضوء من منقوع العفص 
> 
> اجابة فيافي :كما سبق وقلت ان المعلومات الي عندي قليلة ولكن ان شاء الله افيدكن 
> بالنسة لسؤالك ياهتون التبخر بالعفص سمعت عنه لاكن لم اجربه ولكن نصيحه 
> اياك ثم اياك وان تأكلي العفص مع سفوف لأنه يزين اول مرة بعد اكله ثم يدمر المأة تدمير 
> ويخربها, اما الغسول فيه مانصح لأن مفعوله مثل الشبه وهي للاسف تخرب
> ...

----------


## قرموشة

> سؤال
> اخت فيافي جزاك الله خير ماتدرين شكثر دعيت لك،،
> اختي بغيت اسئل عن العسل اذا له فائدة معينة عند اكله اثناء فتر ة الدورة واذا له او معاه خلطة معينة ياليت تفيديني(متاكدة انك ماراح تقصرين)
> مع الشكر،،،،،،
> 
> الاجابه :
> جزاك الله كل خير اختي لأن دعوة المؤمن للمؤمن في ظهر الغيب
> مستجابة والملائكة تومن لك اي تقو ولك مثلها
> العسل ممتاز خاصة الطبيعي ممكن تحلين فيه اكلك وممكن الشاهي
> ...

----------


## قرموشة

> سؤال : موضوعك شيق وسبحان الله قبل يومين سالت امي عن الافرازات المهبلية عندي صارت كثيرة جداو مزعجة ولكن بدون رائحة لدرجة انها تسيل وقالت شي عادي انا غير متزوجه ارجو الرد شكرا 
> 
> الاجابه** اختي اذا عندك سوائل وبهذا الشكل فاكيد عندك مشكلة لأني انا متزوجة ولا اعاني من ذلك ولله الحمد بسبب عنايتي بنفسي خاصة واني قبل الزواج كنت مهملة ولكن عانيت شوي ثم انتظمت على الادوية والنظام السابق
> واصبحت تمام
> ولذلك اتبعي النظام السابق واقرائي الردود ولكن بما انك بنت لم يسبق لك الزواج تجنبي التحميلات المهبلية
> واسئلي عن اي شيء ليس واضح
> 
> =============
> 
> ...

----------


## قرموشة

> سؤال 
> 
> الأخت الرائعة فيافي أنا عضوة جديدة أعجبني موضوعك كثيرا جزاك الله ألف خير ،أنا متزوجة ولدي أبنان وأعاني من نفس الأعراض المذكوره من نزول السوائل وخروج الهواء من المهبل والرطوبه بالأضافه الى نفخه في البطن كما وأني أحس بأن فتحة المهبل قد توسعت وتغير شكلهاوقد عرضت نفسي على طبيبة وقد قالت لي بأن كل شيء على ما يرام ولكني غير مرتاحةوللعلم فأن الدورة الشهرية منقطعة عني منذ ولادة أصغر أبنائي البالغ من العمر سنة وثلاثة شهور ربما بسبب الرضاعة ماذا ترين في حالتي وهل هناك دواء لشد المهبل وتضييقه واعادته كما كان.
> عذرا للأطالة ولك جزيل الشكر. 
> 
> 
> 
> الاجابة 
> انتي معك خراب مهو هين الله يعينك
> ...

----------


## قرموشة

سؤال ؟!




> اخت فيافي 0000بغيت اسأل عن البخور متى تبدأ فيه الوحده بنفاسها في اي يوم ولمتى لحد ماتخلص الاربعين ولا لا 000000 
> 
> ======
> الاجابة :الكبو يستخدم في الايام الاخيرة من الدورة او20 يوم الاخيرة من النفاس
> وافضل شي بالليل عند النوم.
> اتمنى اني افدتكم اختكم فيافي 
> 
> =======================
> سؤال:معليش تحمليني أنا وأسئلتي اللي ماتخلص عندي مجموعة أسئله كالعاده.
> ...

----------


## Candle

قرموشة الغالية ..
الله يعطييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييج العافيه

----------


## @ Hope @

هلا أخت قرموشة...

بالضبط اللي كتبتيه هو نفس اللي كنت قاريتنه قبل....

بس المشكلة وحدة من ربيعاتي صايبنها خراب بعيد عنكم وهي تبا تتبع نفس النظام بس في وايد أدوية وأسامي ما عرفتها...

يمكن هالاسامي عندنا في الامارات غير بعد ...

فياريت تساعدني إذا تقدرين والسموحه .....

----------


## قرموشة

روح عند العطارين وتسئل وكله موجود
وهذا من موقع سعودي اذا عندكم جارات سعوديات تخبرنهن ولا يوم حد يروح من اهلكم السعوديه وصوه سسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسلام

----------


## حلاتي

انا سألت عن هالأشياء لاني خفت لمن قريتها
لكنهم قالولي كلها خرابيييط

والله اعلم

----------


## @ Hope @

مشكلة الخراب أختي حلاتي موجودة بس المشكلة هو العلاج...

وإذا قالولج أنها خرابيط، انزين شو العلاج إذا ما بنستخدم الادوية اللي قالوا عنها؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

والسموحة....

----------


## حلاتي

انتي تحسين ان عندج خراب؟! من اللي قريته بعضهم يقولون ان الاعشاب اللي شربوها نزلت الدوره بلون اسود وقطع ومادري شو.. بصراحه هذا بروحه يخوف..!!

انا قلت رايي الخاص بالموضوع وبالنهايه القرار قرارج حبيبتي..
في موضوع كامل عن الخراب ف منتدى ثاني..

والسموحه منج  :Smile:

----------


## @ Hope @

لا الحمدلله، ما عندي خراب بس مثل ما قلت قبل ربيعتي عندها خراب...
السالفة هي أنه كل يوم والثاني يطلع لنا حد يقول استخدموا دواء وحد أعشاب والوحدة الصراحة تتشكك وتخاف تجرب أي شي...

واللي قلتيه صح يخوف واايد بعد...

الله يبعد الشر عن كل حد...

ومشكورة أختي على المرور

----------


## المهى الشمالي

شو يعني خراااب ؟!! شو مشكلتها بالضبط ؟

----------


## دلوعة77

الحين ابا اعرف هاي الخلطات الي قريتها الحين مضمونة لاني على وشك ولادة وماعرف شوا اسوي بعد الولادة

----------


## LollY.PoP

أختي خلي صديقتج ..تيلس في ماي وملح مرة في الاسبوع 
وتسوي تمارين كيجل ..وبتشد المكان ان شالله ..

----------


## عيون_الورد

@[email protected] مافهمت شي 

بس حد استوا لها خروج هواء من الرحم ؟؟؟

----------


## المهى الشمالي

للرفع

----------


## Hno0odah

مشكوره الغاليه 
معلومات روعه ومفيده

----------


## ~ على مستوى ~

ما شاء الله موضوع كامل متكامل صراحه
مفيد لكل وحده
تسلم الاخت فيافي وتسلم الاخت قرموووووووشه على سعة صدرها ونقل كل المعلووووومات

----------


## جرح وحداوي

اعتقد ان البناات ماقصرووو..

----------

